# Remember S.510 ?Food Safety Bill? and how it would make your food safe to eat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

With superbugs contaminating fresh meat, the truth comes out about the FDA Food Safety Bill (NaturalNews) Remember all the hubbub about the S.510 “Food Safety Bill” and how it would make your food safe to eat? Well, it turns out those expanded FDA powers do absolutely nothing to even address the safety of fresh meat [...]

*Read More...*


----------

